# Keyboard Layout

## 310354

Ciao a tutti,

Non riesco a far funzionare correttamente la tastiera del mio notebook (qwerty/it). In ambiente grafico è tutto ok (ho impostato il layout appropriato tramite le impostazioni di xfce); da console, invece, non riesco a riprodurre la parentesi graffa (magari è normale?). Inoltre: premendo F5 da linea di comando viene immessa una 'E' invece della 'tilde' (che invece riesco a immettere con F6). Devo preoccuparmi?

----------

## fturco

Anche io ho esattamente il tuo stesso problema, e non ho idea da cosa possa dipendere.

----------

## 310354

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Anche io ho esattamente il tuo stesso problema, e non ho idea da cosa possa dipendere.

 

Grazie della risposta. Questo, in parte, mi conforta :)

----------

## fturco

Beh in realtà un'idea ce l'ho. Magari occorre impostare qualche altro valore per le variabili presenti in /etc/conf.d/consolefont.

----------

## sabayonino

la parentesi graffa si dovrebbe produrre con

Console Virtuali (CTRL+ALT(Fn) )

AltGr+8   ---> {

AltGr+9   ---> }

la Tilde con  F12 --> ~

In Ambiente Grafico

AltGr+7   ---> {

AltGr+0 (zero)   ---> }

la Tilde con   AltGr+ì (la i accentata accanto al backspace) --> ~

```
/etc/conf.d/keymaps

keymap="it"

```

----------

## Massimog

Avete gia letto la documentazione https://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

----------

## fturco

Io si, ho già letto quella pagina (nella sua versione inglese sul wiki, però).

----------

## 310354

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> la parentesi graffa si dovrebbe produrre con
> 
> Console Virtuali (CTRL+ALT(Fn) )
> 
> AltGr+8   ---> {
> ...

 

Grazie, la combinazione in console virtuale funziona ;)

----------

